# Moving



## Bow (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,
  I am moving home to WA State on Feb 10Th so I will not be Folding or Crunching for a while.  I am selling this PC to a neighbor, but will be building a new one when we are all moved in and set up.  I already have the parts list put together.
I am going to keep Folding/Crunching for as long as I can but it will be sometime in the first week of he month I will have to shut down.

Thank You everyone for the help, I will need it all over again in a couple of months.

P.S.
My Evga 8800gt is up for grabs, its 3 yrs old and folds great, just pay shipping.  The dust and card are free
PM me ASAP if you want it.

Damn I see I just made my second million.

I will be back up and Folding/Crunching ASAP


----------



## bogmali (Jan 20, 2011)

Let me know if you need some help when you get back here bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

Best of luck in your move, let us know if you need anything 

And YGPM


----------



## hat (Feb 10, 2011)

Good luck to you Bow, your 9600GT will keep on truckin' in my rig for you.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like ION already got in with PM? If not, I'll put that 8800GT to good use.

Hope the move is easy on ya!


----------

